# Need help selling boston terrier pup and adults



## bostonterrier (Sep 5, 2006)

I have six pups and some adults for sale. Need help on selling ideas.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Sure. Don't try it here lol.

Are the parents champions? Are they health tested? People are more apt to buy if the pups are directly descended from good, healthy dogs.

Unfortunately, the internet is a BAD place to sell dogs... you could be selling them as bait for all you know. Same with the paper.

Eh, I'm not much help I suppose, because I am against the breeding of dogs just for the heck of it and without the owner planning ahead, doing health tests, finishing the parents, writing up puppy contracts, and lining up homes right away. >X.x;<


----------



## BluegrassPickin (Aug 30, 2006)

go to puppyfind.com and sell them there lol


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Sure, if you don't care where they're being sold to. I strongly dislike that site. It's full of BYBs, and people on the other side waiting to scam people out of dogs for lab animals and bait.


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you tried the classifieds? It would give you the ability to look over the people who wanted to buy your puppies, afterall.


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

Classifieds wouldnt be good. Then you can meet your potential buyers and ask them all the right questions. I know rescue orgs do home checks. Maybe you can do something of that sort.


----------



## 3 Dogs mom (Jan 19, 2007)

*internet selling, OK idea*

I think selling on the internet is an ok idea. Just don't offer shipping, than you will be able to at least meet the potential buyers face to face. Sometimes when you live in a small town you can't always find the breed your looking for in the local papers. You just need to do your research, as with any major purchase!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

bostonterrier said:


> I have six pups and some adults for sale. Need help on selling ideas.


Another reason why people shouldnt be breeding. Ethical breeders would never dream of putting their pups and adults for sale on the internet in such a manner. 

May I ask why you have these pups and adults for sale??? 

Unfortunately I can feel these poor dogs ending up in shelters, hopefully non kill, but , not all are that lucky



Cheetah said:


> Eh, I'm not much help I suppose, because I am against the breeding of dogs just for the heck of it and without the owner planning ahead, doing health tests, finishing the parents, writing up puppy contracts, and lining up homes right away. >X.x;<


Lining up homes BEFORE breeding litters


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, maybe making a list of potential responsible buyers would have been a good idea.. but that's just me rambling about _responsible breeding._


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*just seen this*

you make me very mad i have boston terriers you never post a add like this to sell bt pups or any pups for that matter dont you care who gets them must not you should if you realy care turn them over to a boston rescue where they would place with people that want and know this breed you are no better than a byb or puppymiller i dont know you in person but why just want to know


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Dear Lord...where does one even start with a thread like this.....

*sigh*


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The very best thing you could do for the dogs & pups is to contact a Boston Terrier rescue and get their help placing them in good homes..


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh god no comment here


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't know where to begain. all i can say is i feel so sorry for the puppies and adults that this irresponsiable owner has created and just hope and pray that they all get loving homes and don't end up in a kill shelter and more importantly that this person never owns and breeds a dog again.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Just turn them into a rescue. They'll find them a nice home. Don't sell them! You'll just get someone who ties it outside and throws food at it once a week, maybe some water or a chew toy if the dog's lucky.


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

Maybe ask your vet if they can help. They may have other clients who are looking for this breed, and your vet could give a good recommendation for them. The vet will know how well they take care of their other pet's health, etc.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL.bashing people doesn't help anything.....

Their only post.
09-05-2006, 08:10 PM

last signed in.
09-06-2006 06:42 PM


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, I just noticed that. I wish it was still September. It wouldn't be 12 degrees.


----------

